# absoluten Pfad ermitteln



## Foliengriller (19. Feb 2006)

Hallo,
Ich möchte ein Video mit dem Browser Firefox lokal abspielen. Dies ist nur möglich, wenn der absolute Pfad zu der Datei angegeben wird. Da das ganz auf CD soll ist dieser variabel. Daher ist meine Frage ob man den absoluten Pfad irgendwie per java ermitteln kann?

Ich bin um jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## byte (19. Feb 2006)

File#getAbsolutePath()


----------



## Foliengriller (19. Feb 2006)

kannst du mir das noch so verpacken das ich es direkt im html code einfügen kann? hab von java leider keine ahnung..


----------



## byte (19. Feb 2006)

Du bist hier wohl falsch, denn Java != Javascript => http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewforum.php?f=18


----------

